# Happy Halloween!



## Joe4 (Oct 31, 2019)

Overheard at work today...

_They say that you should not dress for the job you have, but rather dress for the job you want.
So, here I am, sitting in Human Resources, dressed as Batman!_


----------



## Richard U (Oct 31, 2019)

It's been a crazy day.  I killed 15 zombies already.  I just can't figure out why they were carrying candy


----------

